# Free sketches



## Usagikitsune2 (Feb 13, 2018)

Just feel like I need to fill up my folders on FA but need some motivatiom so I'd like to do some sketches for a few of you.

-willing to do a few simple designs for FREE
-Maybe 1 or 2 nsfw for FREE, if your aesthetics match mine.

Here is a couple drawings of mine:


----------



## stimpy (Feb 13, 2018)

looks good, should do commissions


----------



## Usagikitsune2 (Feb 13, 2018)

stimpy said:


> looks good, should do commissions


Thank you


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 13, 2018)

These look great, I don't see why you shouldn't do commissions.

Anyway, I'll leave 3 images of my 'sona in the spoiler below. If you want to draw him nsfw then PM me for more details and example nsfw art I have of him.



Spoiler



















He's tall and skinny.


----------



## Usagikitsune2 (Feb 13, 2018)

Rimna said:


> These look great, I don't see why you shouldn't do commissions.
> 
> Anyway, I'll leave 3 images of my 'sona in the spoiler below. If you want to draw him nsfw then PM me for more details and example nsfw art I have of him.
> 
> ...



What a cutie~♡


----------



## stimpy (Feb 13, 2018)

www.furaffinity.net: Drunksona by stimpy1114
heres  my drunksona if ya want you can draw him. Im not the best drawer lol.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 13, 2018)

Usagikitsune2 said:


> View attachment 27757
> 
> What a cutie~♡



Thank you ^_^


----------



## Usagikitsune2 (Feb 13, 2018)

stimpy said:


> www.furaffinity.net: Drunksona by stimpy1114
> heres  my drunksona if ya want you can draw him. Im not the best drawer lol.


----------



## Usagikitsune2 (Feb 13, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Thank you ^_^


If you don't mind, I might get back to you later about the nsfw


----------



## stimpy (Feb 13, 2018)

Usagikitsune2 said:


> View attachment 27758


Love it. Thank you!


----------



## Barley the Slothbat (Feb 13, 2018)

do you mind drawing my 'sona Delilah, I don't mind how you draw her either.



and I think you should do commissions


----------



## Usagikitsune2 (Feb 13, 2018)

Barley the Slothbat said:


> do you mind drawing my 'sona Delilah, I don't mind how you draw her either.
> 
> View attachment 27759
> 
> and I think you should do commissions


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 13, 2018)

Usagikitsune2 said:


> If you don't mind, I might get back to you later about the nsfw



Not at all, that would be lovely.


----------



## Scales42 (Feb 13, 2018)

If you are interested to draw a snek...


----------



## Usagikitsune2 (Feb 13, 2018)

Scales42 said:


> If you are interested to draw a snek...


----------



## Byzance123 Rauss Khan (Feb 13, 2018)

www.furaffinity.net: Romanovia by Germanor123

third picture


----------



## anoniepanda (Feb 13, 2018)

if you feel like drawing a panda or a fox 

 

 i


----------



## Rena-Fox (Feb 13, 2018)

Loving the work so far! Think you could give my girl Rena a shot? <3 

__
		https://did%3D61f95daa3934fb66d561e55be6440c2349f73f0c%3Bid%3D170662084833%3Bkey%3DRDtiwrSTsjrMv0HfFmf7eQ%3Bname%3Drena-fox
Message me if you want some NSFW references.


----------



## Scales42 (Feb 14, 2018)

Usagikitsune2 said:


> View attachment 27771


groovy...


----------



## GumiTheCarrot (Feb 19, 2018)

How about my deer girl, Davina?

www.furaffinity.net: Fursona Concept - Davina by GumiTheCarrot


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 19, 2018)

100% you should do commissions!! That being said, I’m just gonna... sneak in here, before you start charging people...

But in all seriousness, you really should commission, I’m sure you would be pretty busy XD


----------



## Ijaron (Mar 8, 2018)

maybe you'd like to sketch something only one person has drawn up to know  idk only if you like though if not i also have a wolf

you should definetely do commissions!
 this is the excation

  and this is the wolf (norjia) yes he is a male XD


----------

